

The web.py Philosophy - tprice7
http://webpy.org/philosophy

======
why-el
This is fantastic advice for someone who wants to contribute to the open
source community for the first time (I am fresh out of college and have zero
contributions; most of my work, a long internship and school stuff, are all
closed source). I have few ideas and I will try this method on them.

------
meaty
A refreshing change to a front page plastered with Mr Schwarz

~~~
milkshakes
_started by Aaron Swartz (webpy@aaronsw.com)_

~~~
meaty
Shit. I'm taking a break from HN for a few days. Its unbearable after someone
has died. Its people climbing over each other for attention. Let the man rest
in peace.

~~~
clebio
I would humbly suggest you're entirely mis-understanding what's occurring. I
don't for a moment think the submissions related to his suicide are people
'climbing' (or clamouring, or grasping) for attention. This is the organic and
natural outpouring of shared experiences from a community that has lost an
integral and important friend.

Reading all the different rememberances here moves me to a depth that I find
surprising, considering I know next to nothing of this man. But I suspect it
is because I have know this type of loss myself, and recognize the compassion
and complexity of respect which engender such words, as well as the profundity
of a person's efforts which would bring on that sort of response from so many
different people.

If this sort of response bugs you, a few days is probably not enough. My
uninformed guess is that this event won't go gently by in such a brief span of
time.

~~~
RyanZAG
Not true - this will pass within a week at most. This is the internet.

Also while there are definitely a large number of people who are genuinely
compassionate and caring about the man himself, the majority are just people
twisting his death to their own ends. It's a bit ugly, but understandable
since this is likely the first time they have linked his name to any
accomplishments or even knew about the trial.

It's similar to all the cars slowing down at an accident site - they don't
really care who was in the accident, they just have a fascination.

------
amitdugar
Also read this related article on his blog - Rewriting Reddit
(<http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/rewritingreddit>). He talks about why they
chose web.py over other Python frameworks (and also over LISP)

~~~
nnq
Kudos! It's as if he read my mind regarding what I thought it's wrong with
Django! _...and incredibly sad that I would probably not have come across and
read this, but for Aaron's death ...this perverse causality brought tears to
my eyes_

